# Female Guinea pigs falling out



## Tracy Gould (Sep 11, 2010)

I keep my 4 year old Piggies in a split level cage. The yesterday day the tube that links the levels fell with Caramel in it we had to help her out but after checking her over she seems ok. They have always had little rows since the started going into season but they fret and miss each other when they are parted. The thing is Caramel the Piggie who was in the tube yesterday is nipping Coco who seems to be nudging Carmel in the side or sniffing her face, She is not breaking the skin when she nips her but she is doing it hard anoth to make Coco squeal, I checked Caramel again to make sure she is not hurt and she seem fine she does not flinch when touched any were. She as also nipped my Daughter because she was stroking Coco she said all she did was place her teeth on her elbow as if to say i am here stroke me and when she did she settled down again. my gut is saying what is happening is linked to the fall, and may be its the scare thats as made her cranky, But i am also wondering if they have got to a point where they need a larger cage although the one they are in is 2ft 10inches by 19 inches and is tall with a second level. Any advice is wellcome


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 18, 2010)

well they are still rowing but not as much and the do not hurt each other i am starting to think its a dominance thing


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 18, 2010)

Could be. I raised mice growing up and had awful experiences with them nipping at each other. I remember coming home one day and finding one eating the other. I'd say watch it closely and make sure that it starts to die down. Sounds like it is and I hope you don't have any problems like I did. As long as they're not hurting each other I'd think they'll be okay. Is Coco fighting with carmel as much as carmel with coco?


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 18, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Could be. I raised mice growing up and had awful experiences with them nipping at each other. I remember coming home one day and finding one eating the other. I'd say watch it closely and make sure that it starts to die down. Sounds like it is and I hope you don't have any problems like I did. As long as they're not hurting each other I'd think they'll be okay. Is Coco fighting with carmel as much as carmel with coco?



Coco tends to nudge Carmel in the side or place her head on her back Carmel then takes offence to this and moans then if she continues she nips her, i think she is just standing her ground although they both go into season Coco seems to make more noise and shuffle more than Caramel. I have seen Jealousy creeping in as my daughter was stroking Coco and Caramel let her now she wanted stroking too. They still seem to be friends and if i take one out the other gets worried and runs around the hide looking for them so hopefully they will be ok. they are getting old now and have grown up together i think it just a power shift and they are trying to work out who is the boss piggy.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say if both are holding their ground and it doesn't look like only one is beating the other into submission then you're probably just fine. That's just my opinion though. As I've never had guinea pigs I could be wrong about everything I've said so far, so take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Sep 18, 2010)

The cage seems too small to me. Have you conisdered building a C&C cage? I built a three level one very easily - cheap to build, easy to clean and lots of room.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 18, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> The cage seems too small to me. Have you conisdered building a C&C cage? I built a three level one very easily - cheap to build, easy to clean and lots of room.



Ok I will look into expanding their area some more.Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks like my Piggies have got Mites. My Daughter thinks she saw Caramel have a fit! She said she did not lay down she stood rocking back and forth. She is eating but is really quiet. I looked up fits in piggies and found out its a symtom of mites! That would explain with they are arguing more as i know if one has them the other will have them too. So i looks like i have some work to do as they will both need treating and the cage needs a good claen too! I also need to find out if they can tranfer to my Tortoise I hope not !!!


----------



## Floof (Oct 5, 2010)

Poor piggies. Hopefully you can get the mite issue resolved, and that turns out to have been the problem! Certainly would be nice for the solution to turn out to be that easy, huh? Good luck! =)



kimber_lee_314 said:


> The cage seems too small to me. Have you conisdered building a C&C cage? I built a three level one very easily - cheap to build, easy to clean and lots of room.



In relation to Kimber's advice, this website elaborates on the C&C cages thing as well as "how much" space your guinea pigs should actually have: http://www.guineapigcages.com/index.htm


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 6, 2010)

Floof said:


> Poor piggies. Hopefully you can get the mite issue resolved, and that turns out to have been the problem! Certainly would be nice for the solution to turn out to be that easy, huh? Good luck! =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have treated them both although i could not see any mites they have both settled back down and have stopped falling out and so far Caramel as not had any more fits so it looks like the problem as been solved I will look at that site thanks


----------

